# Rogers can't waive early upgrade fee for long time customer....



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Spoke to about 6 different people at Rogers today. They are unable/unwilling to waive the early upgrade fee on the iPhone 4s. Any other phone they can waive the fee. Really really sad considering i've been a Rogers customer for YEARS and am basically a perpetual customer, signing on for 3 years at a time.

Yes, I'm sure the cost of the phone is subsidized slightly, but there is NO WAY they are paying MSRP for these phones. 

I've been a satisfied Rogers customer for years (and never called/complained/asked for any special deals thus far).....so I'm a bit miffed right now!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

why would they - it is a money maker for them. plus they have you where they want you in a contract that is legal and binding.
hence i bought an unlocked iPhone from apple store..
and sold the old phone. now I will ride out my contract with them and seriously consider what is best for me, not for them.
1.5 years and counting ( till my contract is up )


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

I thought about cancelling/moving just on principle, but I'm going to do the same as you....ordering now and will let my contract run out....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

mixedup said:


> I thought about cancelling/moving *just on principle*...


There wouldn't be a principle - you'd be cancelling out of anger because you think you're entitled to services you actually don't qualify for. Years and years of service to Rogers doesn't entitle you to break contracts you voluntarily signed with them.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> There wouldn't be a principle - you'd be cancelling out of anger because you think you're entitled to services you actually don't qualify for. Years and years of service to Rogers doesn't entitle you to break contracts you voluntarily signed with them.


It may not, but Rogers has certainly set an expectation that they'll allow iPhone early adopters to upgrade annually. I'm irritated they haven't continued this, partly because of the previous years, and partly because I think that brand loyalty should be rewarded - there's little incentive to stick with a carrier that doesn't reward loyalty.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what is the hardware upgrade time frame for rogers these days?

I'll likely dump rogers for telus anyway when I decide to upgrade. I may wait for a bigger upgrade from the 4.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Clay said:


> ...I think that brand loyalty should be rewarded - there's little incentive to stick with a carrier that doesn't reward loyalty.


Agreed. Perhaps they'll allow early hardware upgrades/renewals with the iPhone 5.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

The iPhone 5 will hopefully be a bigger upgrade than the 4s.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The fact that in Canada, standard contract length is 1.5 times longer than it is in the US isn't helping either. A subsidized new basic iPhone 4S is $199 in both countries, but for some reason it takes an extra year to pay off that subsidized amount in Canada than it does in the US. The consolation is that you can upgrade after two years, whereas on the US, your telco contract would already be done. Sort of an odd setup if the phone costs the same in both countries.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> The fact that in Canada, standard contract length is 1.5 times longer than it is in the US isn't helping either. A subsidized new basic iPhone 4S is $199 in both countries...


It's $159 in Canada with all major carriers; all the iPhones are cheaper here on subsidized pricing.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Lars said:


> There wouldn't be a principle - you'd be cancelling out of anger because you think you're entitled to services you actually don't qualify for. Years and years of service to Rogers doesn't entitle you to break contracts you voluntarily signed with them.


I'm not breaking the contract....I'm signing another for 3 years (like with previous iphone upgrades.....keeps me as essentially a 'perpetual' Rogers customer). Believe me, they've made enough money off of me over the years to pay for any upgrades! 

I'm tempted to challenge the fact that I 'signed' a contract last year. At no point in that conversation was I notified of a contract or asked to consent to another 3 years....but i'm not one of those people (probably should be....I could call retentions every year and end up with a better deal!).


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

John Clay said:


> It may not, but Rogers has certainly set an expectation that they'll allow iPhone early adopters to upgrade annually. I'm irritated they haven't continued this, partly because of the previous years, and partly because I think that brand loyalty should be rewarded - there's little incentive to stick with a carrier that doesn't reward loyalty.


exactly....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lars said:


> It's $159 in Canada with all major carriers; all the iPhones are cheaper here on subsidized pricing.


So why is it listed as $209 plus $45 early upgrade fee on my statement from Rogers? I am about two years and five months into my contract, where two years used to give the cheapest price for a HUP.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> So why is it listed as $209 plus $45 early upgrade fee on my statement from Rogers? I am about two years and five months into my contract, where two years used to give the cheapest price for a HUP.


You'd have to call them to find out.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> So why is it listed as $209 plus $45 early upgrade fee on my statement from Rogers? I am about two years and five months into my contract, where two years used to give the cheapest price for a HUP.


I think there is some sort of a rebate (I was told the 64gb is $369 after the rebate?).


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

50 dollar mail in rebate.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> So why is it listed as $209 plus $45 early upgrade fee on my statement from Rogers? I am about two years and five months into my contract, where two years used to give the cheapest price for a HUP.


There is a $50 MIR for most customers, bringing it to $159. Then Rogers bends you over, and charges you $35 for an "activation fee" to bring the price to $194, virtually the same as the US carriers. And then, on top of that, Rogers charges $10 month for early upgrade, having just moved to 30 month hardware upgrade eligibility (as opposed to 24 months previously). That answer your question? 

The hilarious thing for me? My early upgrade fee is $355; my early termination fee is $300 (because I've been with them so long, my voice ETF is capped at $200). I looked at this with a rep recently, and we both agreed it was stupid as hell, but he couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mixedup said:


> I'm not breaking the contract....I'm signing another for 3 years (like with previous iphone upgrades.....keeps me as essentially a 'perpetual' Rogers customer). Believe me, they've made enough money off of me over the years to pay for any upgrades!
> 
> I'm tempted to challenge the fact that I 'signed' a contract last year. At no point in that conversation was I notified of a contract or asked to consent to another 3 years....but i'm not one of those people (probably should be....I could call retentions every year and end up with a better deal!).


You are asking to have your cake and eat it too.

If you bought an iPhone last year and paid the subsidized price, then you agreed to another three years on contract. When you upgrade, you are breaking the old contract and starting a new one. Surely you don't think Rogers should give you free subsidized phones every year? And you're mistaken if you think that Rogers pays any less than 10% less than retail for their iPhones.

They are under no obligation to let you break the contract for free, nor is "setting an expectation" in the past relevant. If you don't like it, buy an unlocked phone from Apple and don't agree to a long term contract with any carrier.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

hayesk said:


> You are asking to have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> If you bought an iPhone last year and paid the subsidized price, then you agreed to another three years on contract. When you upgrade, you are breaking the old contract and starting a new one. Surely you don't think Rogers should give you free subsidized phones every year? And you're mistaken if you think that Rogers pays any less than 10% less than retail for their iPhones.
> 
> They are under no obligation to let you break the contract for free, nor is "setting an expectation" in the past relevant. If you don't like it, buy an unlocked phone from Apple and don't agree to a long term contract with any carrier.


Wow....people are really sensitive about this topic! 

Actually, the prior iPhone upgrade plan made more sense to me...regardless of whether you were only 1 year into your contract, you were signing on for another 3 years.

FWIW, I could have had the upgrade fee waived on any other phone Rogers sells....but they've purposely not put the iPhone 4s into the system that allows them to do this. Gee, I wonder why!

Anyway, I suspect they may end up backtracking on this plan eventually....nobody seems that happy with it.

And I have ordered an unlocked phone from Apple....made much more sense, especially considering I can sell my 4 for pretty much what I paid for it to one of those people who are petrified of contracts (as I did with my 3G and 3GS).


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Not sensitive at all. Just callin' it as I see it.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't say I feel entitled to a hardware upgrade ($400) every year. I barely spend that much on my contract.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

vancouverdave said:


> I can't say I feel entitled to a hardware upgrade ($400) every year. I barely spend that much on my contract.


Must be nice....maybe I need to call Retentions!!!! 

Does everyone seriously believe that Rogers et al pay MSRP for those phones??? Seriously???  Smoke & mirrors....apparently it's working!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

milhaus said:


> There is a $50 MIR for most customers, bringing it to $159. Then Rogers bends you over, and charges you $35 for an "activation fee" to bring the price to $194, virtually the same as the US carriers. And then, on top of that, Rogers charges $10 month for early upgrade, having just moved to 30 month hardware upgrade eligibility (as opposed to 24 months previously). That answer your question?


Yes, unfortunately. But if I had upgraded in the summer after the 24 month mark, the 4S wouldn't have been available yet. What are ya gonna do? Fuggedaboudit.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mixedup said:


> Must be nice....maybe I need to call Retentions!!!!
> 
> Does everyone seriously believe that Rogers et al pay MSRP for those phones??? Seriously???  Smoke & mirrors....apparently it's working!


No, I believe they get no more than 10% off for those phones. So, almost MSRP. If you don't believe me, then you don't really know Apple's business practices. I say this as someone who formerly worked for an Apple reseller. So cut the "smoke and mirrors" BS unless you have any information to the contrary.

FYI, this article suggests carriers have always paid full MSRP:
http://www.mygreatiphone.com/info/how-much-will-the-iphone-4s-cost-to-carriers-actually/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Despite assuming it would work again, so far no 'early upgrade' fee waiving for me, also, on the 4S. That said, that follows $500 off the 3G, 3GS, and several 4s. I'm going to cut them some slack on this one; then try again.

.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

You keep saying you are perpetually signing 3-year contracts, but have you not upgraded every year, thus canceling those contracts each time?

It doesn't make sense to me when people say "But I'm going to sign another three year contract, so give me a cheap phone!" when they keep upgrading each year. 

As horrible as the wireless carriers are, why do people think they are owed free or cheap phones every year? 

I would love a 4S, but I don't expect TELUS to give me much of a deal since I only signed a 3-year contract last July for my iPhone 4....


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

hayesk said:


> No, I believe they get no more than 10% off for those phones. So, almost MSRP. If you don't believe me, then you don't really know Apple's business practices. I say this as someone who formerly worked for an Apple reseller. So cut the "smoke and mirrors" BS unless you have any information to the contrary.
> 
> FYI, this article suggests carriers have always paid full MSRP:
> How much will the iPhone 4 cost to carriers, actually? in Info category




I don't have any 'information to the contrary'....but I also don't think that working at a reseller is indicative of Apple's relationship with wireless carriers. The volume alone would logically mean they're getting more than a 10% discount (but you're right....this is Apple we're talking about!).

But, we can agree to disagree....and unless someone here works for Rogers in a capacity that would have actual knowledge of this, we may never know!

edit...I am impressed I got 3 pages out of this....I was just ranting that they weren't keeping the prior policy they've had in the past. Oh, well!


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

The only reason that Rogers and Bell treat their customers so poorly is because we let them!
If people stop looking at the upfront costs instead of the down the road cost you would come up with a different solution!
Once you've agreed to a bad contract you have to look at a way out of it.

Buy a new phone from Apple and sell your subsidized phone and you are way ahead of the game!
No HUP fees, no contract extension, no reservation fee, no MIR fee, no activation fees!

Are you now getting the picture!
People wake up and stop taking it laying down!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

johnnydee said:


> The only reason that Rogers and Bell treat their customers so poorly is because we let them!
> If people stop looking at the upfront costs instead of the down the road cost you would come up with a different solution!
> Once you've agreed to a bad contract you have to look at a way out of it.
> 
> ...


Your pretty much on target, That is what I realized.. but now the issue is riding out the 1.5 years left and then deciding which carrier to stay with.. sadly they all charge exactly the same fees for every service compared.. LOL ( competition ? none ) - reason I am with rogers for one fact only..
they are giving us - major discounts for bundling all the services.. ( we do year by year contracts ) which saves us over $400 per month.. ( internet, cable, HD, iPhones - etc - also a few extras - free SMS,mms plus international sms, mms - free long distance on our iPhones in Canada )
but at least now I have options - with my unlocked iPhone if i ever want to cancel my cell provider i can or if I travel I can.. plus it is easier to sell over a locked in iPhone.. as unlocking them is harder and harder.. 
yes carriers will unlock your iPhones for $50 but only after it is 3 years old.. which is a pain.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't agree. Even with the various fees, i still come out $100's ahead using hardware upgrades. 

It is not an either-or situation. Get the best plan you can AND a discounted phone. 

I may be the exception, because I don't flip between vendors very often and I don't travel off-continent much.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

vancouverdave said:


> I can't agree. Even with the various fees, i still come out $100's ahead using hardware upgrades.
> 
> It is not an either-or situation. Get the best plan you can AND a discounted phone.
> 
> I may be the exception, because I don't flip between vendors very often and I don't travel off-continent much.


if your the type that doesn't upgrade or wish to be tech current.. then yes once every 3 year upgrade it makes sense..

but for me who needs to have the most current all the time as well travel then yes.. out right purchase is recommended..

but i do agree.. pick a carrier who is willing to work with you..
hence I am with rogers and bundle pricing.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with the OP. Same kind of thing happened to me recently. They told me they would waive the fee, then they said they couldn't, so I was (am) disappointed with the whole thing.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

vancouverdave said:


> I can't agree. Even with the various fees, i still come out $100's ahead using hardware upgrades.


You're a very fortunate person saving hundreds of dollars on a what is a $500 subsidy over a 36 month term? 
You are saving "your words" $16 per month to submit to a $60 min plan for the same 36 months = $2000

Nice savings plan!


----------



## macman_canada (May 10, 2005)

*I hated being told by Rogers that is all Apple!*

I ordered the 32gig iPhone 4S on the 7th through rogers reservation system, when i went to pick it up, the store told me the early upgrade fee of $320 on top of the $319... WOW! Where was the deal they offered me for the last two years, current iphone owners can upgrade without penalty. They guy in the store said he could do nothing and call customer relations. So I did, she said I am sorry sir, you need to speak with someone above me. The next person, said I am sorry, our hands are tied... Apple is not offering the same promo this year... nothing I can do to waive the early fee! hmmm.... so i called 1-800- my apple, as fas as they new it was being offered, but call the store and I will look into it more while you talk with the store. So I called square one, the guy on the phone told me to come in with my ID and talk with someone and lets see what we can do for you. So i went in and the rep at the Apple store, said it was all rogers, they had nothing to do with the money, fees etc. They dont even handle the cash. It goes on your rogers bill. 

I just hate being told its there fault, no sorry it is there fault... Friggin Rogers!!!! I emailed back to 1-800-my... and I will see what they say. Just really annoyed thats all...


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> You're a very fortunate person saving hundreds of dollars on a what is a $500 subsidy over a 36 month term?
> You are saving "your words" $16 per month to submit to a $60 min plan for the same 36 months = $2000
> 
> Nice savings plan!


You forget to include the 36 months worth of cell service included.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> You're a very fortunate person saving hundreds of dollars on a what is a $500 subsidy over a 36 month term?
> You are saving "your words" $16 per month to submit to a $60 min plan for the same 36 months = $2000
> 
> Nice savings plan!


25% on an electronic device that people are lining up for? Yes it is good. Even better given that my plan has been below $60/mo. for the past 15 or so years. 

My first three phones were $1,200 each and I still paid a premium for voice. I am grateful for cheap digital networks and subsidized hardware. Now we have flex data plans too. Competition is working, believe it or not.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

vancouverdave said:


> 25% on an electronic device that people are lining up for? Yes it is good. Even better given that my plan has been below $60/mo. for the past 15 or so years.
> 
> My first three phones were $1,200 each and I still paid a premium for voice. I am grateful for cheap digital networks and subsidized hardware. Now we have flex data plans too. Competition is working, believe it or not.


sorry but I do not share your sentiments. - there is no competition..
they all have the exact same plans.. they only discount you get is if you bundle with other products they sell ( cable or internet ) - other wise the collusion is working just fine among them..explain the competition? fido bought by rogers.. same with all the other little providers. ( solo , virgin is bell )

so you must be confused..


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

In a recent survey worldwide cell and data rates Canada came in #1 with the highest rates followed closely by the USA at #2.
Reading all the comments here and all the great deals people are getting must be the reason that yes we are #1 !

Good job Rogers and Bell!
Signed one very confused customer?!?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I get that people like the freedom that comes with buying the phones outright and such - switching networks, upgrading whenever you want, etc.

But if you think you are saving money buy paying full price for iPhones, you are delusional. 

If you have a voice and data plan for said iPhone, and keep that plan for the year or two or three that you use that iPhone, you are not saving any money over someone who signs a 3-year contract for the same phone. They lose the freedom, but they also get a better deal on a plan most of the time.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

johnnydee said:


> In a recent survey worldwide cell and data rates Canada came in #1 with the highest rates followed closely by the USA at #2.
> Reading all the comments here and all the great deals people are getting must be the reason that yes we are #1 !
> 
> Good job Rogers and Bell!
> Signed one very confused customer?!?


That survey is nonsense or skewed to try and make a point. For my money here in Canada I get unlimited talk and text (including international), all the call features and 6GB of data. For the same price (slightly more actually) on my New Zealand account I get 300minutes, 2500 text (plus a charge for international), call features and 250MB of data.

How does Canada have the highest rates?


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I think Canada my have high rates on average, because most folks pay the asking/in-store prices and get oversold on services. I don't think either of these should be problems for anyone doing their homework (ie anyone on this board) as discounts are available for the asking.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> sorry but I do not share your sentiments. - there is no competition..
> they all have the exact same plans.. they only discount you get is if you bundle with other products they sell ( cable or internet ) - other wise the collusion is working just fine among them..explain the competition? fido bought by rogers.. same with all the other little providers. ( solo , virgin is bell )
> 
> so you must be confused..


Canada is not big enough to support enough providers to have anything more than an oligopoly. Fido was bought because they were loosing money which was bad for fido and bad for Rogers/bell/Telus. 

The providers don't collude (that would be illegal). They DO publish their prices for the others to see (same as gas stations do) BUT they also offer 'retention' rates behind the scenes, for those who ask (hence the homework you need to do)


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

vancouverdave said:


> Canada is not big enough to support enough providers to have anything more than an oligopoly. Fido was bought because they were loosing money which was bad for fido and bad for Rogers/bell/Telus.
> 
> The providers don't collude (that would be illegal). They DO publish their prices for the others to see (same as gas stations do) BUT they also offer 'retention' rates behind the scenes, for those who ask (hence the homework you need to do)


And they do cater to different markets: Telus caters to professionals with good coverage and is more reliable; Rogers is a little cheaper, along with slightly less reliability; Fido is a brand that actually competes with her sister company, and still provides the 'all you can eat as long as you stay in your city' plans that made fido popular. I think Bell is like Telus, but not sure.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The data "survey" is years out of date.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

vancouverdave said:


> I think Canada my have high rates on average, because most folks pay the asking/in-store prices and get oversold on services. I don't think either of these should be problems for anyone doing their homework (ie anyone on this board) as discounts are available for the asking.


Both my Canadian and NZ plans are off the shelf as advertised. You could find either of them on their respective providers websites right now. No retentions or behind the scenes discounts.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> Both my Canadian and NZ plans are off the shelf as advertised. You could find either of them on their respective providers websites right now. No retentions or behind the scenes discounts.


Who are you with in NZ? VodaFone? or has Telecom NZ now HSPA/GSM?

presuming you are a fellow kiwi ?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

psxp said:


> Who are you with in NZ? VodaFone? or has Telecom NZ now HSPA/GSM?
> 
> presuming you are a fellow kiwi ?


Wife is a kiwi... Yes, we're on Vodafone there. Telecom and 2degrees can carry the iPhone now too.


----------



## seekerofstuff (Jan 5, 2010)

*I was surprised too*

I was surprised when I contacted Rogers with a request to upgrade. $80 dollars on top of the price of the phone. I have 6 months left in my contract, it's not like i'm in the year one of three. It would cost me $120 to buy out my contract. Whats with this activation fee Rogers instore people told me they did not have activation fees (I guess I miss understood).


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I've mentioned it already in this thread, but this adds a little more weight: This is why the carriers are reluctant to waive early upgrade fees:
AppleInsider | Subsidies for Apple's iPhone are 40% higher than the industry average


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Hmm its starting to make a bit more sense now. I mean Apple can say they sold "x" amount of phones; even if technically they weren't all activated. Just the carriers buy up a large amount of stock and hope to sell the hones off as quick as they can inside a contract. Would also explain why they always have so many open box phones and reduced rate last years phones that they sell for a discount.


----------



## msvadi (Sep 21, 2012)

Since a new iPhone is out, I wanted to revive this thread.

I just got off the phone with Rogers. My early upgrade fee is $130. The agent told me that the upgrade fee will go down by $13 per month.

I have a 3GS that I bought in the summer of 2010. I got it just when iPhone 4 was announced, so 3GS was heavily discounted, which added extra to my upgrade fee. Also, at that time, you could upgrade after 24 month without any early upgrade fees. When I complained about that and requested to speak with a manager, I was transferred to another person who offered to reduce the early upgrade fee by half to $65 if I want to upgrade to iPhone 5. I also got the feeling that if I decide to upgrade to any other device, they might waive the fee completely (he first asked me what device I want to upgrade too).

Still, it does not sound fair to me that, just like that, they changed the rules for upgrading in the middle of my contract. At some point in the conversation, the manager became very irritated and blatantly stated that Rogers can change pricing any time they want, how they want, that they don't have to stick with what was promised earlier, and it's all in the contract. I wonder if other Canadian companies do the business similarly. I would rather deal with some one who is nice and fair to his customers.

On the second thought, since they were willing to cut the upgrade fee by half, it looks like waiving extra upgrade fees on Rogers is possible. Should I just keep calling them until one of the managers will agree to waive the entire fee?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

They gave you a gimme last time, but that doesn't mean they are obliged to do it again. Try calling again, but read your contract - they don't have to give you any more than that.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems to me that if they feel they can change the details of your contract so drastically "whenever they feel like it" then for all practical intents and purposes you no longer have a contract. A contract is an agreement to certain terms and conditions between you and the company at the time you sign it. This "we can change the terms" stuff is bulli*****, along the lines of one of your wished from a genie is for more wishes. They cannot have a blank cheque for costs, otherwise what's to stop them from say doubling the costs every month? 

The reason the telcos seem to back down is because they know that legally they're in the wrong, and they're hoping you don't figure that out. Threaten to cancel the contract on the grounds that they are not complying with the terms and conditions you agreed to when you signed the contract. That will get their attention. Then cancel if you have to and get a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

People should read their 'contracts' to see what is actually in them. Quote the reference to hardware upgrades please..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This weekend, Rogers is waiving the $35 administrative fee.

Not a lot of saving, but hey, $35.

Might even be worth calling in if you upgraded in the last few days to see if they'll waive it retroactively.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

HowEver said:


> This weekend, Rogers is waiving the $35 administrative fee.
> 
> Not a lot of saving, but hey, $35.
> 
> Might even be worth calling in if you upgraded in the last few days to see if they'll waive it retroactively.


When did you see that? 

EDIT: Found it


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

groovetube said:


> what is the hardware upgrade time frame for rogers these days?
> 
> I'll likely dump rogers for telus anyway when I decide to upgrade. I may wait for a bigger upgrade from the 4.


Interesting, I'm waiting for my Telus contract to run out so I can move to Rogers. I find that if/when I need customer support from Telus I'm first shipped overseas (the Philippines i think). Although service is always friendly and apologetic I do have a difficult time being understood. At least with Rogers I get a Canadian.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm coming round to the conclusion more and more that the SMART thing for a Canadian to do is buy the phone unlocked from Apple and go with pre-paid or negotiate for the best contract possible. Not everyone can afford to do it this way, of course, but the long-term savings can be quite substantial, and you're also free to sell the phone and buy another unlocked one if let's say the iPhone 6 comes out and blows everyone away again.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Threads like this just make me feel like Canadians have no idea how badly they are getting fleeced.

1) telcos put the onus on each individual customer to hold them accountable for changing the conditions mid-contract, and yes in the language of the contract they specifically say they are entitled to.

2) hearsay seems a more reliable source for information about the policies than the very contracts you sign. After all, why stay bound to your contract when you can call them up, complain and get put on a retentions plan?

3) there wouldn't be any of this early upgrade worry in the first place if we didn't have mandatory 3 year contracts. 2 years means you could have every second iPhone on launch date without being held at gun point. Somehow we think Rogers is being benevolent when they offer an early upgrade option fee instead, when in other countries they have both.

But no, lets pretend like a 3 year contract is no big deal. Customers can buy a full price phone if they don't like it and pay artificially high rates unless they sign into a contract. That's what amounts to choice here.


----------

